# Engine Temperature Problem?



## AngelZ (Jan 14, 2007)

We just bought a 1984 300zx turbo that is in great condition yesterday. On the way home the coolant temp gauge barely registered a reading at all, even cruising on the interstate at 75-80 mph for a couple hours. Ambient temperature was only about 4F (-15C) but all of the other cars I've ever owned still reached near normal operating temperature in similar conditions, so I'm a little concerned. Is this normal behavior for a Z or is it indicative of some sort of problem? Maybe the thermostat?

Thanks,
John


more info:
My first thought was a problem with the sensor or the gauge (the car has an analog dash) but the oil temperature gauge was also very low, so I would tend to believe the engine temperature really was low. The heater was working fine and the upper radiator hose was warm so I think coolant is circulating.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think maybe you don't have a thermostat or it is stuck open. Engine oil temperature may have read low also, but the tell-tail would be oil pressure. I know my digital dash had an oil pressure guage, I dunno about the analog cars. But if your engine and oil temp was low, and your oil pressure reading high, that means the engine isn't heating up. Sometimes sending units go bad, but not 3 at once unless there was a wiring problem....... Also, if your upper hose was only warm while the engine was running, its not warm enough. You should not be able to touch it barely at all. Most cars run at 180+ degrees, more than enough to burn your hand.


----------

